# Stuff that does not need to be refrigerated?



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

DarkSky said:


> The thing about the pizza-diallas ( As I call them ) is that nothing in them needs to be refrigerated, including most cheeses ( Google it ) and they can be made quick, fast and in a hurry if the day didn't go as planned ... Canned or jarred pasta sauce can be added, but I like them better plain.


How about a river thread… this is probably been run before but we need something new to argue about and things may have changed. 🤪

There are so many things that end up in the cooler that do not need to be taking up space. Obviously mustard is OK on its own and so is Mayo as well as most salad dressings because it has both oil and lemon juice in it and does not require refrigeration. there are lots of meat that do not require refrigeration as well as vegetables and cheese? but I have not googled it and I’m going to trust the OP on this one. Cooked bacon will survive for quite a while but as Powell found out, not forever. I have tested all the above on summer Grand Canyon temperatures and I’ve never been sick.

What other foods can survive without refrigeration? Obviously things like bread tortillas and beef jerky can all make the cut but what other random items are we missing?


----------



## RabbitEars (Mar 12, 2021)

avacados, fruits, cabbage, cheese for a couple days.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

I forgot to add that eggs do not need to be refrigerated as long as they are in the shell and not broken will last for weeks.


----------



## gravelroad (Jul 16, 2021)

mkashzg said:


> I forgot to add that eggs do not need to be refrigerated as long as they are in the shell and not broken will last for weeks.


Super market eggs (that have been refrigerated) have a very short shelf life uncooled. Fresh eggs (never refrigerated) will last for weeks. They are a staple of long distance ocean sailors. Should be turned now and then.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Dried fruits..kinda a easy duhh..but there’s a lot of options out there for going that route than bringing the chilled alternative.

evaporated milk too


----------



## Randolicous (Oct 23, 2020)

Polenta is shelf stable (no refrigeration) and is great for appetizers/dinner.


----------



## dpwater (Aug 2, 2011)

It's eggs that aren't washed that last for months. Supermarket (factory farmed) eggs are refrigerated because they wash the protective layer off of them. Also they sit in the production facility until there are enough to fill a tractor trailer. Then they sit months or more longer in a distribution facility. The average egg in the store is around six months or more old. 

Old bad eggs float in water just like your raft. The contents literally evaporate through the shell over time. Refrigeration slows this process. 

Support your local producer if you eat eggs. The yolk will be a rich orange color from free range grass fed chickens; not the pale yellow from factory farmed and grain fed chickens. 

Any animal raised in concentration camp conditions whether for eggs or meat is not healthy and not good for you, them, or the environment.


----------



## JC5921 (Apr 27, 2012)

Warm Busch Light won't kill you but it don't taste good.


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

I've always wondered why there are chocolate milk boxes next to the juice boxes in the grocery store... Apparently, if you get your milk packaged in the proper way it is also shelf-stable.









Why Some Milk Is Not Refrigerated (and an explanation of UHT)


When we were in Europe last month I shared how almost all of the milk options in the supermarket are not refrigerated and are considered "shelf stable." UHT




www.100daysofrealfood.com





Also when I daydream about owning a Briggs dory I always wonder if they use coolers and if not how those trips do food with only shelf-stable foods.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Fruit would be my only addition that hasn't been said. Many fresh uncut/unopened fruits are way less perishable than we sometimes think. Apples, oranges, pears, or that bag of limes for your summer-time-lime-a-rita-beers. It's my guess that 9 outta 10 times it gets thrown in the cooler to "protect" it.

Sidenote: I re-realized on one of my latest multiday trips that a majority of my cooler is usually taken by adult beverages. I don't ever want to run out of adult beverages, but maybe they don't ALL have to go in the cooler. I own a drag bag. Should think about using it. Just don't leave the drag bag in the rio while going thru rapids. Have witnessed or participated in the donation of full beers to the rivergods when the drag bag gets ripped open. Makes for a very sad day.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

gravelroad said:


> Super market eggs (that have been refrigerated) have a very short shelf life uncooled. Fresh eggs (never refrigerated) will last for weeks. They are a staple of long distance ocean sailors. Should be turned now and then.


^^^
And farm fresh eggs are SOOO tasty.
Super market eggs are OK for hard boiled eggs (aged eggs are easier to peel), but that's about it.



Randolicous said:


> Polenta is shelf stable (no refrigeration) and is great for appetizers/dinner.


Or pack dried polenta grits and make it fresh.




yesimapirate said:


> Fruit would be my only addition that hasn't been said. Many fresh uncut/unopened fruits are way less perishable than we sometimes think. Apples, oranges, pears, or that bag of limes for your summer-time-lime-a-rita-beers. It's my guess that 9 outta 10 times it gets thrown in the cooler to "protect" it.
> 
> Sidenote: I re-realized on one of my latest multiday trips that a majority of my cooler is usually taken by adult beverages. I don't ever want to run out of adult beverages, but maybe they don't ALL have to go in the cooler. I own a drag bag. Should think about using it. Just don't leave the drag bag in the rio while going thru rapids. Have witnessed or participated in the donation of full beers to the rivergods when the drag bag gets ripped open. Makes for a very sad day.


Got any tips for lime preservation/storage? Seems like mine go 7-8 days and then start getting hard on the outside with brown spots...but inside is still juicy and good in drinks. Don't worry about it?

Adult bev storage and handling really depends on river temperatures. In a dory, put the beer on the floor and it will stay river temperature. It's almost as cool but not quite in a drop bag over an inflated raft floor. On the Grand, that's 50+°F and plenty cold. On some western rivers, that might be 75°F and not cold enough. Keep it belowdecks and out of the sun. And use a wet towel on the deck.

Also depends on beer choice. Like JC5921 said, warm Busch Lite doesn't taste good..nor does Bud Light. Some canned micros are pretty decent warm, others are awful. Tecate and Modelo are better than their American counterparts at room temperature.



mcfarrel said:


> Also when I daydream about owning a Briggs dory I always wonder if they use coolers and if not how those trips do food with only shelf-stable foods.


Hardcore dory peeps don't use coolers.
The rest of us like cocktail ice. I typically have a cooler for frozen entrees and ice. Everything else is canned/shelf stable.

I made a really tasty "poke/ceviche" 10 days into a river trip..canned salmon, canned baby shrimp, canned baby clams, canned chopped tomatos, some fresh chopped avocados, onions, limes, and cilantro (cilantro was getting old)

Check out Lacey Anderson's "Camping without Coolers" recipe book series.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

mkashzg said:


> How about a river thread… this is probably been run before but we need something new to argue about and things may have changed. 🤪
> 
> There are so many things that end up in the cooler that do not need to be taking up space. Obviously mustard is OK on its own and so is Mayo as well as most salad dressings because it has both oil and lemon juice in it and does not require refrigeration. there are lots of meat that do not require refrigeration as well as vegetables and cheese? but I have not googled it and I’m going to trust the OP on this one. Cooked bacon will survive for quite a while but as Powell found out, not forever. I have tested all the above on summer Grand Canyon temperatures and I’ve never been sick.
> 
> What other foods can survive without refrigeration? Obviously things like bread tortillas and beef jerky can all make the cut but what other random items are we missing?


I love talking food. I can "argue" about this all day long! haha

Hard cheeses do better without refrigeration than soft cheeses.
Mayo is so-so. I prefer to keep it cool after opening..it does have eggs in it. For small quantities, you can always save mayo packets from fast food restaurants to use on the river so you're not opening your big jar.

Cooked bacon survives a long time...and saves grease on the river. Cook it until soft done...and eat like that or heat/crisp at breakfast time with minimal created grease. IIRC JWP and crew had slabs of uncooked (but cured and soaked and dried and soaked and dried and...)


Cabbage will go a LOOOONG time in the bilge. Great to add some crisp greens on day 14.
English muffins will go longer than any other breads except maybe tortillas.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Had Pozole on a recent dory trip. Only the cabbage was fresh, everything else was dried or canned. And it was amazing.

Green chile chicken (or pork) is also great. Either on tortillas or as a tortilla soup.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hard cheese and those small sealed rolls of sausage seem to last throughout the consumption cycle.

If you want to go to the trouble, cooked, crumbled, patted dry, dehydrated ground meat lasts in ziplock or vacuum sealed bags, requires no special handling, and can go in chili, tacos, and other similar dishes.

Rich Phillips


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

richp said:


> If you want to go to the trouble, cooked, crumbled, patted dry, dehydrated ground meat lasts in ziplock or vacuum sealed bags, requires no special handling, and can go in chili, tacos, and other similar dishes.


I have not yet tried that, thanks for the tip!


Also, Biltong is a southern African jerky type meat. It's great with ramen...which also stores forever and is better with added veggies


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

MT4Runner said:


> I have not yet tried that, thanks for the tip!
> 
> 
> Also, Biltong is a southern African jerky type meat. It's great with ramen...which also stores forever and is better with added veggies


Biltong is good stuff!! It is cured in vinegar so it last forever and not as dry as beef jerky.

check the label on your mayo almost all brands have vinegar. I agree I would prefer cold mayo but it will last.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

mkashzg said:


> check the label on your mayo almost all brands have vinegar. I agree I would prefer cold mayo but it will last.


Is the vinegar enough to stabilize the mayo without refrigeration? I always deferred to the "refrigerate after opening"...but maybe that's so it lasts 2 months in the fridge...ok for only 2 weeks on the river?


----------



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

In my experience, unrefrigerated Mayo just separates after a bit so it looks a little gross but after a quick stir it's fine. Never gotten sick from it either.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

I should have added that the dried ground meat itself has the approximate texture of Grapenuts before you do something to hydrate it, and by itself will never be mistaken for the real thing. But added to the right kind of moist dish, it's been a nice additional ingredient.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I do a fair amount of home canning. It's alotta work, but you could outfit a pretty gormet trip with almost no cooler capacity, if you wanted to.

Or just save all that cooler space for beer. 😄


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

BenSlaughter said:


> I do a fair amount of home canning. It's alotta work, but you could outfit a pretty gormet trip with almost no cooler capacity, if you wanted to.
> 
> Or just save all that cooler space for beer. 😄


Am I the only one with one cooler just for beer?…


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

MT4Runner said:


> ^^^
> And farm fresh eggs are SOOO tasty.
> Super market eggs are OK for hard boiled eggs (aged eggs are easier to peel), but that's about it.
> 
> ...


You can further extend the shelf life of fresh eggs by rubbing the shells with petroleum jelly, or another sealer. Keeping them cool and in a humid environment will preserve eggs for a LONG time.

As far as limes, I never bother you refrigerate them on the river. In fact I didn't refrigerate them at home until recently. The peel does a good job of preserving them. I buy em 5# at a time from Costco, and just keep them in the mesh bag. Prevents mold.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a hard time using up a 5# Costco bag. Wish they had a 2.5# bag!


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

westwatercuban said:


> Am I the only one with one cooler just for beer?…


NOPE!
Well, maybe....

I have TWO!! Dual 54qt for beverages only. Conveniently located up front, for my passenger to retrieve said frosty beverages, upon request of the captain. 🙂


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

MT4Runner said:


> I have a hard time using up a 5# Costco bag. Wish they had a 2.5# bag!


MORE MARGARITAS!!


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

BenSlaughter said:


> NOPE!
> Well, maybe....
> 
> I have TWO!! Dual 54qt up front for beverages only. Conveniently located up front, for my passenger to retrieve said frosty beverages. 🙂
> View attachment 71909


Now we’re talking!!!


----------



## Waterhopper (Jul 3, 2017)

Make lime syrup with the leftovers, for cooking and drinking.


----------



## Waterhopper (Jul 3, 2017)

Leftover limes, that is.

And, how long do hard-boiled last w/o refrigeration?


----------



## DarkSky (Sep 27, 2021)

Candy the peels too instead of throwing away ;

Slice the peels into 1/4 inch wide strips. Boil the peels in water in a pot for 15 minutes. Drain and add fresh water and sugar to the pot and bring it to a boil. Reduce the heat to low and simmer, stirring, until the peels become translucent and the syrup becomes soft crack stage.
Use a slotted spoon to remove a few of the peels at a time and let the excess syrup drip off for a few seconds. Place the hot, wet peels in a bowl of sugar or a ziplock bag with sugar in it and toss/shake to coat. Spread the candied citrus peels out to cool then store in a paper bag or a ziploc if they start getting too hard. Last a month or so..

Leftover syrup as above.

Hard boiled Eggs, maybe a day. After that you get the sulfer farts bad. Who knows what happens if you ignore them. Either your body or your friends will make you throw them out.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Just add some vinegar after peeling eggs in a jar and they’re good to go for quite some time and add spices of choice. Quite tasty actually.

edit. Add some cucumbers and some dill and you have lunch! Kinda


----------



## gravelroad (Jul 16, 2021)

If you really want to eat well and impress your friends (it will keep for weeks): jamon iberico (cured Spanish ham). This is from a Xmas party a while back.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

yesimapirate said:


> Fruit would be my only addition that hasn't been said. Many fresh uncut/unopened fruits are way less perishable than we sometimes think. Apples, oranges, pears, or that bag of limes for your summer-time-lime-a-rita-beers. It's my guess that 9 outta 10 times it gets thrown in the cooler to "protect" it.
> 
> Sidenote: I re-realized on one of my latest multiday trips that a majority of my cooler is usually taken by adult beverages. I don't ever want to run out of adult beverages, but maybe they don't ALL have to go in the cooler. I own a drag bag. Should think about using it. Just don't leave the drag bag in the rio while going thru rapids. Have witnessed or participated in the donation of full beers to the rivergods when the drag bag gets ripped open. Makes for a very sad day.


When I went Dory, I abandoned coolers, save for a softside bag, that worked ok, but it wasn't large enough for the ab's. Now a dory will keep what's in it's hatches at river temp, so on GC, the beers etc were always 42 degrees. I don't think I've ever lost a beer to the river god in a drag bag, but then I bought mine eon's ago from Tuff River Stuff.. Made better than any other one I've seen, but since most of the other sewm goods companies have copied what Ray makes, it's possible you can get the same quality elsewhere.. Double mesh sides and bottom, drain grommet, heavy webbing loop and huge drawstring closure you can manipulate with one hand. I'd say mine is at least 15 if not 20 years old, and as perfect as the day I bought it. Drag Bag 

Shamless plug, but River Rat Ray is the owner, my long time friend, a veteran, an ex commercial guide (who gives a discount to guides, just ask), local to Salida and has been taken down by Multiple Sclerosis, it's MY opinion that others can copy the design, I've seen many copies of things he makes and has pioneered, but the seem to miss copying the quality, especially the quality of his straps.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

dupe


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Plus one for the shameless plug for Ray and anyone working at Tuff River Stuff.

I am not a local in Salida but have and do spend a lot of my free time in the area. A stop by his shop is a must do when I am in Salida or driving up to BV.

Over the decades, items Ray and staff make, just do not wear out or for me at least never have. I think my grand kids will one of these days inherit some of his sewn goods Ray made.

Ray's straps are legendary. I pick up a few on most trips out there. One time I needed a specific length strap, stopped at the shop, both Ray and the main strap lady were not there. Not a problem. Come by tomorrow and your straps will be ready. Done deal and typical of how Ray does things. Another example. One year me and a bud scored a late Salt permit. We needed the little Eco-Safe boombox groover. Called Ray, he answered, said yup I got one, gave him my credit card, he hung up, pulled some favors with UPS and if memory correct the boombox showed up late the next afternoon. Another example of how Ray does business. 

Ray and his team represent the good folk us boaters need to support.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

gravelroad said:


> If you really want to eat well and impress your friends (it will keep for weeks): jamon iberico (cured Spanish ham). This is from a Xmas party a while back.


You could take a single cured ham on river trips for years and years and years.








World’s Oldest Edible Ham


The nearly 120-year-old piece of pork wears a brass collar and was once a man's "pet ham."




www.atlasobscura.com


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Virginia country hams are the best!


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Being originally from North GA, I agree that VA smoked hams are one of the best foods out there, especially for breakfast ham, eggs and 'coffee ham drippings gravy' along with home made biscuits. Back in the day on the farm my Dad would smoke our version of this ham.
however
the current price for them is way out of my river trip food budget.

Sad


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

In regards to drag bag that dispersed beverages to the river gods, I will not name the company but might be in the northwest and have river supplies. The honest truth is I'm fairly certain the bag got caught on a rock in the middle of rapid with good current. Rip was inevitable regardless of brand. Even the toughest of tuff river stuff would've been put to it's limits.

On the lime topic, I must ask - what doesn't go good with fresh lime??? Margs of course. Wedge in the mexi beer. Squeezed over a taco. Ceviche the catch of the day?? I'm sure there's some medicinal benefit to the citric acid. Or maybe just squirt it in the eye of your favourite river friend that passes out early from drinking all day on their night to cook dinner???


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

have to agree with the goodness of lime juice added to most anything with lemon being a close second
plus
any of the hot tabasco style sauces can support the lime / lemon flavor enhancement thing


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

okieboater said:


> Being originally from North GA, I agree that VA smoked hams are one of the best foods out there, especially for breakfast ham, eggs and 'coffee ham drippings gravy' along with home made biscuits. Back in the day on the farm my Dad would smoke our version of this ham.
> however
> the current price for them is way out of my river trip food budget.
> 
> Sad


I'm fortunate, I had a friend that just traveled to virginia, and brought me some back, along with a gallon of fresh oysters.. Merry Christmas to me LOL


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

okieboater said:


> have to agree with the goodness of lime juice added to most anything with lemon being a close second
> plus
> any of the hot tabasco style sauces can support the lime / lemon flavor enhancement thing


If you like hot sauces, you should give Barons West Indian hot sauce a try. It's not vinegar based, and quite tasty. But beware, a little goes a long way...


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

okieboater said:


> have to agree with the goodness of lime juice added to most anything with lemon being a close second
> plus
> any of the hot tabasco style sauces can support the lime / lemon flavor enhancement thing


Fo sho.

I didn't think I liked fresh lemon juice for quite some time..but then realized it's so good on fresh fried fish, or oysters, or caesar salad or in a whiskey sour. So lemons are back on my grocery list; I just don't consume them as rapidly as limes.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

MT4Runner said:


> Fo sho.
> 
> I didn't think I liked fresh lemon juice for quite some time..but then realized it's so good on fresh fried fish, or oysters, or caesar salad or in a whiskey sour. So lemons are back on my grocery list; I just don't consume them as rapidly as limes.


I use it so much I buy the big bottle at sams club..great for cooking with fish and chicken


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Barons West Indian hot sauce I checked Mr duckduck and amazon has Barons. It is in my cart for my after Christmas Amazon order.


----------



## gravelroad (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## DarkSky (Sep 27, 2021)

Hot sauces. There's an old mexican style of creating a wickedly hot chili that doesn't seem to ever come up in the various forums / blogs.

The technique is to chop and simmer your hottest chilis in oil. Then discard the chilis when they shrivel up and add new chopped chilis. Repeat however many times you dare to inflict on others.

In the final batch, saute whole thin sliced chilis in that oil until well done and serve topped over or in various entrees..


----------



## greenwave77 (Feb 14, 2020)

Sorry if this is a redundancy, but I’m a big fan of pre packed chicken (like the tuna packets but chicken) for a protein source. I believe cooked bacon also was mentioned. A protein supplement like whey bars (yeah I know they taste like shit but if your hungry….). Jar of peanut butter, peanuts and jerky. As much as I like greens, I’ll forgo them for a trip under a week and make sure I have a good fiber source (so I don’t eat peanut butter and meat for a week and then cannot make poo). I’ve started to steer toward taking less and less shit altogether on trips to make my boat lighter and less packing/unpacking/repeat and don’t take a cooler anymore. Just an ammo can. Some No Doz for morning and some whiskey for…er after morning. Makes for a light kitchen


----------



## greenwave77 (Feb 14, 2020)

I just skimmed more posts, you guys are way more creative than me hahaha. But I’ll be adding some of these suggestions 👍


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Gnocchi is great on cooler weather trips. Canned hummus ain't to bad with a little extra oil, lemon, and tahini. Cured pork tenderloin is an excellent choice for a self stable meat without so much fat. Country ham for breakfast lasts a good while without refrigeration.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

k2andcannoli said:


> Canned hummus ain't to bad with a little extra oil, lemon, and tahini.


Had some fantastic black bean hummus once that was ..black beans...oil, garlic, lime, and tahini. Haven't seen it canned, but it was awesome with tortilla chips. Assume it would be stable for a week in a cool but not refrigerated spot.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Wouldn't that sorta just be cold, refried black beans??

Does sound tasty, nonetheless. 🙂


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

BenSlaughter said:


> Wouldn't that sorta just be cold, refried black beans??
> 
> Does sound tasty, nonetheless. 🙂


Not really, but whatever floats your boat...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

k2andcannoli said:


> Gnocchi is great on cooler weather trips. Canned hummus ain't to bad with a little extra oil, lemon, and tahini. Cured pork tenderloin is an excellent choice for a self stable meat without so much fat. Country ham for breakfast lasts a good while without refrigeration.


The problem with Virginia country ham is, it never lasts long enough! Somebody finds out you've got it, and it's gone! Especially if that somebody is me LOL


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

BenSlaughter said:


> Wouldn't that sorta just be cold, refried black beans??
> 
> Does sound tasty, nonetheless. 🙂




Well..coarser texture and a bit tangy from the lime


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> Well..coarser texture and a bit tangy from the lime


Most certainly don't want to be sleeping on the boat next to you at night... Course and tangy or not LOL


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

MNichols said:


> Most certainly don't want to be sleeping on the boat next to you at night... Course and tangy or not LOL



But you'd sleep next to him elsewhere?? 🤔 

😄


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I meant in the boat that was next to his boat smart ass LOL LOL


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

My go-to chili("beans", for the Texans among us) uses canned black beans. 1\3 of which get run thru a blender before combining. I must say, the bean "paste" gives a damn fine texture to the chili.

Nobody wants to be sleeping next to anybody for a couple days after that meal!!


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

MNichols said:


> I meant in the boat that was next to his boat smart ass LOL LOL


Suuuuuure ya did!! 😂🤣😂


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

BenSlaughter said:


> My go-to chili("beans", for the Texans among us) uses canned black beans. 1\3 of which get run thru a blender before combining. I must say, the bean "paste" gives a damn fine texture to the chili.
> 
> Nobody wants to be sleeping next to anybody for a couple days after that meal!!


Chili does not have beans in it... Beans has beans in it, chili has dead animal flesh in it.. and no, I am not from Texas...

Pretty much everything Mexican has beans in it, but chili does not.. chili is not Mexican..


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

BenSlaughter said:


> But you'd sleep next to him elsewhere?? 🤔
> 
> 😄


I was sorta wondering, but was afraid to ask!!





BenSlaughter said:


> My go-to chili("beans", for the Texans among us) uses canned black beans. 1\3 of which get run thru a blender before combining. I must say, the bean "paste" gives a damn fine texture to the chili.


Try adding some masa flour if you like a thicker chili. It also adds a great texture/taste.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> I was sorta wondering, but was afraid to ask!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You talking about corn flour?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Masa is a maize dough that comes from ground nixtamalized corn. It is used for making corn tortillas, gorditas, tamales, pupusas, and many other Latin American dishes. Its dried and powdered form is called masa harina, masa de harina, and sometimes Maseca, the name of one commercial brand. The flour is reconstituted with water to make a dough before it is used in cooking.

Hmmm. So many names for CORN FLOUR...

Bwahahahaha..

Yep, am bored...


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Also, corn grits and polenta are the same thing. Only difference is whether your grandmother is southern or Italian.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> Also, corn grits and polenta are the same thing. Only difference is whether your grandmother is southern or Italian.


If you really want to pick nits, true southern grits are made with white corn, and polenta with yellow corn... Just saying


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

MNichols said:


> Chili does not have beans in it... Beans has beans in it, chili has dead animal flesh in it.. and no, I am not from Texas...
> 
> Pretty much everything Mexican has beans in it, but chili does not.. chili is not Mexican..


Yeah, yeah, yeah... That's an argument that will go on till the end of time. 

I'm from Oreegone, we always called it chili. I use a recipe published in a magazine based in Connecticut. They call it chili, too. 
Maybe it's a Damn Yankee thing.
Regardless the name, it tastes damn good. 🙂









Beef & Black Bean Chili with Chipotle & Avocado - Recipe - FineCooking


The diced avocado topping makes a cool contrast to the thick, spicy chili.




www.finecooking.com


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I've


BenSlaughter said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah... That's an argument that will go on till the end of time.
> 
> I'm from Oreegone, we always called it chili. I use a recipe published in a magazine based in Connecticut. They call it chili, too.
> Maybe it's a Damn Yankee thing.
> ...


I have all day LOL

Chipotle does not go in chili either.. 

Bwahahahaha


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

MNichols said:


> You talking about corn flour?


I believe masa is ground corn has been treated with lime, or such.
Otherwise it's just corn meal.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

MNichols said:


> I've
> 
> I have all day LOL
> 
> ...


I do not have all day. 😜

Make some for yourself. Add a couple extra chipotles. Then you'll have plenty of time to sit(shit) and ponder. 🙂


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Wikipedia says it's nixtamalized whatever that means.. doesn't sound like something one does to food? Either way, it doesn't belong in Chili.. and for what it's worth, this thread started out to be about food that didn't need to be refrigerated, and chili definitely needs to be refrigerated, otherwise the dead animal flesh might go bad


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

It doesn't if you can it after you cook it. 😁


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

BenSlaughter said:


> It doesn't if you can it after you cook it. 😁


Point taken...

Can you can the stuff you make? Or is it only real chili that can be canned?


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I have canned it.
Only mixed results. I think 2 of the 5 cans I made failed to properly seal. Likely user error.
I have canned black beans that I grew, and there's no reason you can't can ground beef, then assemble the chili(beans) in camp.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

BenSlaughter said:


> I have canned it.
> Only mixed results. I think 2 of the 5 cans I made failed to properly seal. Likely user error.
> I have canned black beans that I grew, and there's no reason you can't can ground beef, then assemble the chili(beans) in camp.


Except chili doesn't have beans!


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Lmfaoo you guys crack me up. I’ve never had chili with out beans though..so idk what kinda chili you eating over there on the ark..


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

westwatercuban said:


> Lmfaoo you guys crack me up. I’ve never had chili with out beans though..so idk what kinda chili you eating over there on the ark..


Real good Chili! Without beans, and lotsa dead animal flesh! Yummy for your tummy!


----------



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

Real chili is green, just ask anyone from New Mexico and it has beans in it.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

John the welder said:


> Real chili is green, just ask anyone from New Mexico and it has beans in it.


No tomatoes? Blasphemy I say! Chili has tomato's, dead animal flesh and chili powder {granted the best is from NM} , big chunks of dead animal, and lots of them! Some garlic cloves, a little cumin and you're good to go!


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Fuck beans lololol 🤣😂😂


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Kinky


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

We're going to end up in the Eddy if we keep this shit up...


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

BenSlaughter said:


> We're going to end up in the Eddy if we keep this shit up...


sounds like a good time to me! 😂


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

okieboater said:


> Barons West Indian hot sauce I checked Mr duckduck and amazon has Barons. It is in my cart for my after Christmas Amazon order.


If you like Barons .......try Marie Sharps! It's from Belize and made with carrot juice. I buy it direct from her by the 12 pack.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

caverdan said:


> If you like Barons .......try Marie Sharps! It's from Belize and made with carrot juice. I buy it direct from her by the 12 pack.


Will certainly have to check that out!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

westwatercuban said:


> sounds like a good time to me! 😂


Worse things have probably happened to better people..


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Aged Sriracha is my favorite.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> Aged Sriracha is my favorite.


Can never keep a bottle around long enough to age it.. stuff goes in a lot, like siracha mayo to dip veggies in..


----------



## gravelroad (Jul 16, 2021)

westwatercuban said:


> Lmfaoo you guys crack me up. I’ve never had chili with out beans though..so idk what kinda chili you eating over there on the ark..


Chile verde-slow cooked pork, poblano and jalapeno or hatch peppers, tomatillos, cilantro... No beans, no tomatoes. Not really stable without refrigeration but the only damn chile I'll eat (let Mel Brook's cowboys eat that other stuff  ).


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

It's Hedley!

Lol all of this sounds delirious and heart burn inducing at the same time..


----------



## DarkSky (Sep 27, 2021)

I ate a 'Chile Size', which is/was a scoop of Chili with Beans on top of a hamburger on top of a bun and another scoop on top of the other half of the bun in Green River one night a while back when heading West to take my Mom to California for my Grandfathers funeral. Non-Stop. In the middle of the night, somewhat west of there, and wide awake from that meal, a truck crossed the median right in front of me and I was able to swerve out of the way. The swerving involved going down and back up from the median and I attribute that reacton time to being so very wide awake due to the indigestion that chili size caused.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

MT4Runner said:


> Also, corn grits and polenta are the same thing. Only difference is whether your grandmother is southern or Italian.





MNichols said:


> If you really want to pick nits, true southern grits are made with white corn, and polenta with yellow corn... Just saying



Not exactly.

Grits are made from hominy. Hominy is maize that has been nixtamalized (i.e., slaked with lime). Not lime the fruit; lime the chemical. When you treat corn with lime you make it more digestible and make the niacin more available. Pozole is also made with hominy. 

Polenta is just coarsely ground corn meal. Not nixtamalized. 

Grits and polenta are very different foods. Both are tasty. Not interchangeable. 

Masa is also made from nixtamalized corn.

Secret tip: When you make cornbread, make your mix with about half corn meal and the other half sort of equal parts of wheat flour, masa, and polenta. Use buttermilk. You're welcome. It doesn't need refrigeration because it won't last that long.

Dear departed friend used to make delicious food at home then dehydrate to take on self-support trips. He was a canoeist. Great person. I remember watching him be too lazy to rehydrate his supper and just sit there and crunch on dehydrated food and drink water. And gin. We all miss Ken.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Speaking of hot sauce I just remembered. I use yellow bird. Picked it up at rei for backpacking. Doesn’t need to be refrigerated. The Serrano one makes that backcountry food hit different. Also amazing on mac & cheese..


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

westwatercuban said:


> Speaking of hot sauce I just remembered. I use yellow bird. Picked it up at rei for backpacking. Doesn’t need to be refrigerated. The Serrano one makes that backcountry food hit different. Also amazing on mac & cheese..


I don't know of a hot sauce that needs refrigerating.. 

And thank you Will for that lesson.. As always  

And no WWC, it's not Hedley Lamar, it's actually Mongo.. Has been for almost 30 some odd years..


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

"And no WWC, it's not Hedley Lamar, it's actually Mongo.. Has been for almost 30 some odd years.."

But as anyone knows who has seen the movie and also met you, the movie Mongo is much better looking.

Rich


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Gosh thanks Stubblehead.. Gives me the warm and fuzzies..


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

MNichols said:


> Gosh thanks Stubblehead.. Gives me the warm and fuzzies..


Aka “Mongo like candy”


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> Aka “Mongo like candy”


Yep


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

MNichols said:


> Can never keep a bottle around long enough to age it.. stuff goes in a lot, like siracha mayo to dip veggies in..


When you buy, buy three. And put two in the back of the pantry. Sriracha is amazing aged. It turns a deep brick red and gets more garlicky.



Will Amette said:


> Not exactly.
> 
> Grits are made from hominy. Hominy is maize that has been nixtamalized (i.e., slaked with lime). Not lime the fruit; lime the chemical. When you treat corn with lime you make it more digestible and make the niacin more available. Pozole is also made with hominy.
> 
> ...


Dude, thanks for the science lesson. I learned something new today!
And thanks for the cornbread tip. That sounds like it would be incredible with @gravelroad's chile verde slow cooked pork

I used to backpack and sea kayak and made more effort to try to make dried food meals palatable.
And then I got older and got a raft and now a dory...and I want to eat good.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

IDK about y'all but cheap white bread covered in peanut butter is my favorite thing to eat with chili... I generally do corn bread when I make a pot of beans. (BTW Honey Baked Ham sells their ham bones for cheap... It make the beans!)


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Big fan of BBQ, beans, Chili and cornbread
on the other hand
Whole wheat bread, p-nut butter, maybe some grape jelly if in the cooler plus a cold glass of milk is my lunch of choice.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

okieboater said:


> Big fan of BBQ, beans, Chili and cornbread
> on the other hand
> Whole wheat bread, p-nut butter, maybe some grape jelly if in the cooler plus a cold glass of milk is my lunch of choice.


Try throwing a few cream cheese filled hatch green chilies into that corn bread mix...😉


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

caverdan said:


> Try throwing a few cream cheese filled hatch green chilies into that corn bread mix...😉


Now that sounds good right there! Yummy...


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

DarkSky said:


> I ate a 'Chile Size', which is/was a scoop of Chili with Beans on top of a hamburger on top of a bun and another scoop on top of the other half of the bun in Green River one night a while back when heading West to take my Mom to California for my Grandfathers funeral. Non-Stop. In the middle of the night, somewhat west of there, and wide awake from that meal, a truck crossed the median right in front of me and I was able to swerve out of the way. The swerving involved going down and back up from the median and I attribute that reacton time to being so very wide awake due to the indigestion that chili size caused.


I would have had a scoop or two of chili between my buns if that happened to me.


----------



## JHUrbina (Aug 19, 2021)

gravelroad said:


> If you really want to eat well and impress your friends (it will keep for weeks): jamon iberico (cured Spanish ham). This is from a Xmas party a while back.
> View attachment 71913


And I thought I was over the top!


----------



## JHUrbina (Aug 19, 2021)

yesimapirate said:


> In regards to drag bag that dispersed beverages to the river gods, I will not name the company but might be in the northwest and have river supplies. The honest truth is I'm fairly certain the bag got caught on a rock in the middle of rapid with good current. Rip was inevitable regardless of brand. Even the toughest of tuff river stuff would've been put to it's limits.
> 
> On the lime topic, I must ask - what doesn't go good with fresh lime??? Margs of course. Wedge in the mexi beer. Squeezed over a taco. Ceviche the catch of the day?? I'm sure there's some medicinal benefit to the citric acid. Or maybe just squirt it in the eye of your favourite river friend that passes out early from drinking all day on their night to cook dinner???


It was Not a Really Serviceable drag bag in my view either


----------

